# 24.03.2011: Neues vom DAV



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2011)

*Tagung Fischartenschutz & Gewässerökologie 2011 in Jena *
Die 8. Tagung Fischartenschutz & Gewässerökologie fand am 18./19. Februar in Jena statt. 85 Vertreter der Anglerschaft und des Naturschutzes aus vielen Bundesländern nahmen teil. 15 Vorträge wurden präsentiert.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=278&Itemid=289


----------

